# كتاب عربي عن تصميم المطارات اتمنى الاستفادة



## الهروجي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

هذا كتاب بالعربي عن تصميم المطارات بصيغة بي دي اف 

اتمنى ان تستفيدو منة ودعواتكم لي بالتوفيق لان عندي مشروع مطار والي عندة مخطط واضح عن مطار لايبخل عليا وشكرا

http://[URL=http://www.zshare.net/download/506288680802d85a/]airport.rar - 4.21MB[/URL]



airport.rar - 4.21MB


----------



## sadoboza (30 أكتوبر 2008)

المجهود رائع وكتاب فى منتهىالقيمه الهندسيه - بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك - وكتر الف خيرك


----------



## علي بن سجاد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور ورده 

شوف هذا الرااابط 

http://www.almohandesen.net/vb/showthread-t_7214.html


----------



## المهندس خالد انعام (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك لله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (30 أبريل 2009)

شكراً على الكتاب اخى


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المشاركة الجميلة*​


----------



## كريم الشاذلي (2 مايو 2009)

عند تحميل الملف أجده فارغ ولا يعمل (مساحته صفر)
أرجو إعادة تحميله ولو أمكن تجربة موقع آخر
أو ذكر موقع آخر لتحميله لأنه هام بالنسبة لي
شكــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## لؤي مجيد (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد علي (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
اتمنى ان توفر عند احد الأخوان مواصفات تصميم المطارات
شكرا


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## al araby 82 (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجزاك لله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## omer_d (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## أسد الغابة (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ، وفقك الله لك خير


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## sadok85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*​


----------



## sadok85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## زهدي الكوامله (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل وشكراً عطائكم الدائم


----------



## لمارا (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

بالتوفيق


----------



## METOD18 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عاصم88 (5 فبراير 2010)

مجهود طيب وعمل تستحق عليه كل تقدير....
جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tweetty (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو تجديد اللينك 
وشكرا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل 
مشكور


----------



## عرفه عطيه (19 يونيو 2012)

الينك مش شغال ممكن لو حد معاه الكتاب ينزله على موقع شغال


----------



## gailan (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت اعادة التحميل الينك مش شغال


----------



## مهم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

